# Canadian Steam Merchant - Watuka



## Kirsty

I need some help if possible. I am trying to track back the serving record of a DEMS Gunner from WWII who was lost at sea aboard SS Pennington Court on 9 October 1942. From the crew list I've established that before he joined the Pennington Court in September 1942 he was on the Watuka - a canadian ship that was part of the Nova Scotia Steel & Coal Company. I am keen to establish what dates he was aboard this ship but have not managed to find any details on the internet to see what journey this ship made to arrive in NYC - where the Pennington Court was boarded.
Has anyone got any ideas on how to source information about this ship and where I can start - this is a backwards jigsaw puzzle I'm trying to piece together as I'm keen to know what journey this individual had from the UK.
Thanks in advance and fingers crossed.


----------

